

P vs. NP and Quantum Mechanics - simonhughes22
https://medium.com/the-physics-arxiv-blog/7ef5eea6fd7a

======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8081384](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8081384)

